# How to Refresh a DNS Server Cache



## -joms- (May 4, 2008)

:sigh: if i am an ISP Provider and 1 Of my DNS Server is not refreshing its Resources, what should i do? :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you an ISP? Sounds like you're a student and want us to do your homework.


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

Run dnsflush in cmd.exe


----------



## rubberneck (May 4, 2008)

To flush a Microsoft DNS server you run dnscmd /clearcache


----------

